# [SOLVED] Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem



## Yakov1 (Jul 3, 2015)

i am new to rendering and video editing 
and i have made a music video in AE 
using an audio spectrum 
and when i render it in an AVI fromat, and i play it 
it buffers, 
( video and audio buffers, and the picture is still )
using a VLC player to open it
File Size is around 11GB ( could be the reason ) 
but to fix that i tried to render in quciktime,
but in quicktime the audio is out of sync,
PC Specs -
8GB ram
intel core i5 -4460 CPU @3.20GHz 3.20 GHz 
GTX 560 Nividia Graphic card


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*



> File Size is around 11GB ( could be the reason )


I would think this would be the reason you are having trouble viewing the video.

You may have exported the file as Lossless (the default setting in AE's Render Queue)...this results in huge file sizes.

What codec was used, bitrate settings, resolution (4k UHD, 1920x1080 HD, 1280x720 HD etc.)

All these settings will have an impact on the exported file's size.

What is the intended use of the finished file?....upload to Youtube or similar? burn to Blu Ray or DVD?

If the internet (Youtube, Vimeo etc.) is the final destination for your clip I would use H264 encoding resulting in an .mp4 file...smaller file size good quality. See pic below for method:


----------



## Yakov1 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

I dont have Adobe Media Encoder and I have checked how its done, 
and i dont think i am capable of doing that, 
is there any other way i can render it in an MP4 format? 
if there is no other way, ill try my best with the adobe media encoder,
Thanks Anyways,


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

The screenshot above is not from AME it is straight from After Effects CS6 - if you follow the instructions in white text you will be able to export as an .mp4
full step-by-step:
1. after finishing work on your composition select it by clicking on it in the Project Panel - make sure to click on the composition NOT the original footage or graphics etc 
2. press Ctrl M to add to the Render Queue
3. Open the Render Queue tab (located in bottom panel)
4. Leave the Render settings on "Best Settings"
6. Double click on the words "Output Module" - a dialogue box with encoding parameters should open (see faded dialogue box in screenshot above)
7. click on the "Format Options" button in the "Video Output" panel - another dialogue box will open with further encoding parameters
8. use the sliders to select the desired bitrate, both target and maximum can be adjusted - the default setting of 3 will give small file size but may not be ideal in image quality.
9. recommended settings for full HD (1920x1080) are "Target Bitrate" 8-10, "Maximum Bitrate" 12-14....taste and try...bitrate is one of the main parameters that will directly effect file size...higher the bitrate the higher the image quality but also the higher the file size.
10. recommended settings for HD 1280x720 are "Target Bitrate" 5-6, "Maximum Bitrate" 8-10

If your composition is not one of these sizes use the bitrate that is closest to that of the dimensions of your project

11. once encoding parameters are finalised click OK out of both dialogue boxes
12. select where the file is to be located by clicking on the file name next to the "Output to" dropdown menu
13. ensure the file is selected by clicking on the name (it will be below the "Comp name" tab), a tick should be in the checkbox next to the name
14. press "Render" button (top right of Render Queue panel)
15. the render should start with a yellow/orange bar showing progress

Tip: if the render is very slow press Caps Lock on your keyboard...this stops AE from rendering a moving preview which chews up computing power

AME comes bundles with After Effects and Premiere Pro...you may have it either installed and not have a shortcut to it OR if you have the discs or original file from Adobe for AE you can install it from there. it does a slightly better job than AE at compressing but is not really necessary.


----------



## Yakov1 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

i have installed AME,
but i dont know how to get the encoders from AME to AE
can you explain how to do it? casue i didn't understand the instructions on the internet


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

If you have AME you can use it to encode:

1. open Media Encoder
2. go to File> Add After Effects Composition
3. a dialogue box will open and take a little time to load the After Effects project list
4. select the After effects project that has the composition in it that you want to render out 
5. a dialogue box should open and after a little while show the list of compositions in that project (you can select more than one here if need be or go back and add more later)
6. select the composition you want to render
7. go the "Settings" button on the right side
8. at top of Settings panel select format from the Format drop down menu (H264)
9. from the Preset drop down menu select the pixel dimensions to suit your project 
10. at Output Name click on the file name (in orange) a dilaogue box will open allowing you to choose where the file is to be saved to and to rename it if you wish to
11. on the Video tab, go down to Bitrate Settings...check to see if they are within the ranges I mentioned in previous post
12. once satisfied with encoding settings click OK out of that dialogue box
13. click the Start Queue button
If you want to do multiple renders...before step 13 click on the add button OR go back to File>Add After Effects Composition


----------



## Yakov1 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

well i did the first 2 steps and from there i did it myself, 
thank you very much for the help! 
highly appreciated!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects Rendering Problem*

all good then :thumb:
I will mark this thread as Solved...if you have further problems or questions you can post back to this thread...if you have new questions/problems please start a new thread.


----------

